# Clamp for Black Rapid



## RGF (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi 

I am interested in a clamp to hold camera /lens on a black rapid strap.

For small to medium sized rigs, which RRS clamp works well (I won't say best). Any other brands recommended?

For big glass (200-400 or 600 F4) do I need a larger clamp?

What about QR level. Concerned that the lever may open if I catch it on something.

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2016)

I use a one inch clamp from Kirk, which I purchased after Neuro recommended it. I have several Kirk clamps, they work very well. I attach the BR screw to it securely with lots of torque so it does not loosen (Neuro uses locktite). Then, I clamp to the AS plate on my camera or lens. The Kirk Clamp has never loosened for me.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/555485-REG/Kirk_QRC_1_0_QRC_1_Quick_Release_Clamp.html


----------



## kjay27 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've followed Mt Spokane and Neuro recommendations on equipment and found them to be spot on every time, so you should check out the Kirk equipment. Just to let you know, though, RRS does have clamps made especially for the Black Rapid. I personally use the RRS B2-FABN screw-knob style clamp and I really like it. The heaviest equipment I've used with it is the 6D with the 70-300 4-5.6L IS and it works great. I got the screw knob style because I don't switch equipment around very often when I'm wearing the BR strap, and I thought it would be more secure.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2016)

No need for a bigger clamp – wider jaws help with balance and to resist torque in the regular orientation, but since the clamp will be 'upside down' hanging from the strap there's no advantage to a wider clamp. I'd never use a lever clamp for this application. 

I have Kirk 1" clamps on both my BR straps, one of which is the lefty Sport-L that I use to carry my 1D X + 600/4 II. 

When I started using this setup, the RRS clamp wasn't a viable option - their B2-FAB was their offering, and it has little nubs on the bottom that prevent the BR lug from sitting properly. Usually, RRS advice is excellent - in this case, their advice was to 'mash the rubber washer down onto the nubs, or just file the nubs off'. I bought the Kirk clamp, after telling them that their advice was rather lame. Apparently, I wasn't the only one who thought so, a while later RRS came out with a flat-bottom version of the B2-FAB specifically for a BR-type setup (I guess the N stands for 'no nubs'). Even so, when I needed a second clamp for a second BR strap, I went with the Kirk clamp - extra jaw length really doesn't add any security, and I prefer the 1" Kirk clamp to the 1.5" RRS clamp, especially if I need to grip around it (e.g. attached to the camera plate and using a vertical/portrait grip).


----------



## RGF (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone for great advice and insight into what works best.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jan 13, 2016)

kjay27 said:


> I've followed Mt Spokane and Neuro recommendations on equipment and found them to be spot on every time, so you should check out the Kirk equipment. Just to let you know, though, RRS does have clamps made especially for the Black Rapid. I personally use the RRS B2-FABN screw-knob style clamp and I really like it. The heaviest equipment I've used with it is the 6D with the 70-300 4-5.6L IS and it works great. I got the screw knob style because I don't switch equipment around very often when I'm wearing the BR strap, and I thought it would be more secure.



+1. The heaviest lenses I generally use the RRS B2-FABN with a bit of walking are the 70-200 II and the 100-400 II (paired with 5DIII) and that's usually clamped to the camera L-plate and not the lens foot (prefer the lens hanging down rather than swinging laterally). Heaviest lens I've used with the foot -- 300 f/2.8 IS II with 2x.


----------



## FEBS (Jan 13, 2016)

I use the Acratech Swift Clamp on my Black Rapids with 70-200 II, 10-400II, 300 2.8II. The 600 II is nt used by me on the black rapid. Very satisfied there about.


----------



## RGF (Jan 13, 2016)

FEBS said:


> I use the Acratech Swift Clamp on my Black Rapids with 70-200 II, 10-400II, 300 2.8II. The 600 II is nt used by me on the black rapid. Very satisfied there about.



Thanks

Clamp looks interesting but expensive. Especially with the lock on the lever. I have Acratech heads and they work well.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Jan 13, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have Kirk 1" clamps on both my BR straps, one of which is the lefty Sport-L that I use to carry my 1D X + 600/4 II.



+1 for this setup with the 1" Kirk clamp. Works perfectly 100% of the time for me - I commonly carry my 100-400 mounted on the BR strap when on nature walks/hikes... or a 70-200... Neither are particularly boat anchors but they aren't feathers either. 



neuroanatomist said:


> (I guess the N stands for 'no nubs').



Or Neuro?


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 14, 2016)

The RRS is $70.00, the Kirk is $40.00, so that is a consideration.

Sek



RGF said:


> Hi
> 
> I am interested in a clamp to hold camera /lens on a black rapid strap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 18, 2016)

You might consider this

http://fpgear.com/

I think this is the ideal solution for the issue.
It's a clamp made with this problem in mind.

With Hex nut it can be tighted tight.
It can be left permanently on the camera.
The bit you attach to can be flattened.
It built to take a big weight.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> You might consider this
> http://fpgear.com/
> I think this is the ideal solution for the issue.



Interesting solution! I have a couple of issues with it. First, there's no L-bracket option. That lack also confounds use on a lens foot, since different connections would be required for lens vs. L-bracket. Second, it requires you to use the BR carabiner to attach/remove the connection. That takes longer than the Kirk clamp, and is a connection that many found to inadvertently come open (thus BR's add-on solutions).


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 18, 2016)

I went with Wimberly's C-12.
Up to and including my 500mm I have never had a failure.
I chose to stay away from the quick levers because of the chance of failure.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/687461-REG/Wimberley_C_12_C_12_Quick_Release_Clamp.html


----------



## fugu82 (Jan 18, 2016)

The Kirk 1" clamp works well for me, too. If you are concerned about the security of your camera, you can add an Op/Tech Uni Loop between the top of the BR swivel attachment and your camera. 

http://optechusa.com/uni-loop-1178.html


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 18, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > You might consider this
> ...



But you can fit it to an L-Bracket , my L-Bracket is fitted with a clamp that this fits into. The whole idea is to use the BR carabiner to attach and remove the connection. This is a robust way to be able to switch between having it on an L-Bracket and a Black Rapid. Almost any connection could come open. Blue loctite would keep it secure. Attaching one of these would be more robust that Black Rapids normal connection which can easily unscrew.
I had a look at your solution before but I was unsure about it. Maybe I didn't fully understand it but I had concerns that a clamp that was holding it together, I felt it was the most likely thing to accidently open.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Hector1970 said:
> ...



So you have an L-bracket, a double clamp like the RRS B2-Duo, then the Fusion plate? If so, that sounds overly complex, and uncomfortable to hold in portrait orientation. Also, you're still relying on a clamp. Maybe I am not understanding your setup. 

The Kirk clamp is quite secure (which is good, because I'm often dangling $20K in gear from it!).


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 19, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> I went with Wimberly's C-12.
> Up to and including my 500mm I have never had a failure.
> I chose to stay away from the quick levers because of the chance of failure.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/687461-REG/Wimberley_C_12_C_12_Quick_Release_Clamp.html



I'm sorry, but I do not see a clamp for a lens foot as an acceptable solution. Someone like RRS needs to make a flip out ring as part of their lens feet and/or body brackets so that I can attach my Black Rapid clips directly to the RRS HW. (Under the new patent regulations, by disclosing this concept I relinquish all patent rights into the open and free domain - and I'm good with that. Let the first to file race begin!)


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 19, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > I went with Wimberly's C-12.
> ...



It is not lust a clamp for feet. It is Arcs Swiss comparable. Since every lens and body I have I mount a Arca Swiss plate everything attaches. It is no different than the Kirk or RRS others mention. Although I have the Kirk version also and Wimberly is much sturdier.

Why would RRS make a flip out piece when they can generate another sale by selling the clamps separately?


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 19, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > takesome1 said:
> ...



An integrated flip-out ring in a body bracket or lens foot that is firmly screwed to the body/lens is superior to an add-on clamp. Clamps can be inadvertently activated/released. RRS would do it because it was the right way to solve the problem.
(as a matter of full disclosure, I am a RRS fanboy)


----------



## Eldar (Jan 19, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...


I fully agree! I have been wondering many times why RRS have not included such a flip-out ring. It might be that they would sell fewer clamps, but they would compensate for that by selling more brackets. (I'm a RRS fanboy too).


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 19, 2016)

Fusion Photo Gear have developed the quick release for that purpose.
They explain why they created it which was the same reason I was looking for something similar.
It's a very straight forward solution.
I can leave the plate on the camera and either put it on the L-Bracket or connect the Black Rapid to it.
I missed them on Kickstarter - just found them accidently one day.
I've no connection to them, they are American I assume.
I'm happy with them as a solution. They are well made and fit my set up (an L-Plate with a clamp that this fits into ) http://www.acratech.net/l-brackets-and-nodal-rails/universal-l-bracket/


http://fpgear.com/about/
A Photographer’s Story:
As a photographer who likes to shoot outside, I was tired of carrying my heavy camera and lens combinations around my neck with the standard camera strap. So, I bought my first sling-style shoulder strap. I liked that it allowed me to carry my camera at my side, removing the weight from around my neck. However, I quickly discovered that the screw-on attachment loop for the shoulder strap interfered with my ability to use my Arca-Swiss tripod quick release plate. Both devices utilized the ¼”-20 accessory hole on the bottom of the camera. This required me to screw the loop into the camera when I wanted to use the strap, but then remove the loop and switch to a separate quick release plate when I wanted to attach the camera to the tripod. This clumsy set-up was proving difficult for me, as I like to switch between my shoulder strap and tripod often during a shoot.

For example: once I was in a field of tall grass attempting to capture an HDR photo of a tractor close to sunset, and the light was fading quickly. I wanted to put my camera onto my tripod to capture the shot. In the haste to remove my accessory loop, I dropped it into the tall grass. Luckily I found it but it lead me to think, “There has to be a better way…” Right then, the concept of the Fusion Plate started to take form.

Discussing the idea of a quick release plate with a deployable attachment loop with my father (a toolmaker for 10+ years and manufacturing engineer for 25+ years), the concept was refined into engineering drawings and then prototypes. We built several different iterations of prototypes while refining the design to its final form presented here.

My father has a hobby machine shop at his home with various manual machine tools, including a mill and lathe, that were used to make the prototypes. Realizing that our design was a very good idea that needed to be shared with other photographers, we bought a CNC milling machine to be able to manufacture our project more effectively to keep the cost at more reasonable levels.



Eldar said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > takesome1 said:
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> I can leave the plate on the camera and either put it on the L-Bracket or connect the Black Rapid to it.



Still trying to understand how you add an L-bracket. The bracket is 'on top' of Fusion plate? Thanks!


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 19, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > I can leave the plate on the camera and either put it on the L-Bracket or connect the Black Rapid to it.
> ...


It's perhaps too simple.
The L plate sits in a clamp in the ball head (this is normal - I believe)
The L plate itself has a clamp (which might be unusual - I don't know - its an Acratech)
The Fusion Plate is screwed into the camera.
It fits on the L plates clamp.

You can take the camera off the L-Plate and hook on your Black Rapid.

It's ham and cheesy


----------



## takesome1 (Jan 19, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > JMZawodny said:
> ...



Sounds great, but I prefer using things that actually exist over imaginary ones.

The flaw to the idea is you are asking RRS to correct an issue with Black Rapid. Had Black Rapid created a harness that was fool proof this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jan 19, 2016)

takesome1 said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > takesome1 said:
> ...



RRS already makes a clamp that they market specifically as a solution to the Black Rapid issue. They are aware and thinking about solutions. I guess we'll have to wait and see what they come up with next.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Hector1970 said:
> ...



Makes sense now, thanks. I prefer the dedicated plates over the universal type, personally, but the Acratech is one of the better universal designs. 

I often hike with the camera on the strap and the tripod on a backpack, so I prefer to just have the L-bracket on the camera the whole time.


----------



## RGF (Jan 20, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hector1970 said:
> 
> 
> > You might consider this
> ...



agreed. Looks interesting but limit it utility. Also no clear how form fitting the plate is. Without form fitting it could twist on the camera body.

Great idea to have integral attachment point, just needs work.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 28, 2016)

So it looks to me (I have AS compatible plates on everything) that my best options would be:
1) BR strap attached to a "Lock-tite" reinforced Fastenr on a Kirk clamp,
2) BR strap attached to a "Lock-tite" reinforced Fastenr loop on the RRS B2-FABN clamp or
3) BR strap attached to the "permanent" loop on the Acratech "Swift Clamp"

Did I miss anything?

1 and 2 seem bout the same and both companies have a fine reputation. A possible benefit to the RRS clamp is the strap boss which could let me have a security loop to hold the clamp to the BR just in case one of the components fail (but a security loop would be safer between the camera body and the strap anyway). Both of these options use the Fastenr and add the Lock-tite for security. 

3 is appealing because the loop is basically permanently affixed to the clamp but it costs twice the other two options and I don't have a feel for how safe the lever lock is in practice.

I know folks have opinions on this just from this thread but anyone look "head to head" on these?


----------

